# Spinning reel nail closes mid cast



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

I have a mid to late 90’s stradic 2500 where the bail closes mid cast occasionally. Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Buy a reel that’s not 30 years old


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

whoislang said:


> Buy a reel that’s not 30 years old


Have a good day


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Can’t say specifically what part is needed. Not familiar with that reel. I imagine a spring of some sort or what locks the bail open is worn or dirty. Just order the pieces related to the bail. Might start with disassembly and cleaning first.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

There is a guy on the Florida Sportsman forum that repairs spinning reels. I have an older white Stradic that he repaired for a ball that would slip like that and it works great.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Stradic bails have several parts that allow it to hold open on the cast (but you can get around an easy to close bail by slightly softening your casting stroke...). The reason that I mentioned getting away from a sharp snap cast is that older Stradics (and yours certainly qualifies...) will most likely not have the parts available that you need... another of those "ask me how I know" propositions at this end. I have a box full of older Stradics that have been out of service for years since I can't get the needed parts... My earliest are 4000 and 2500 FE models (they're listed in Shimano's schematics as 1997 models... - Shimano only imports parts for a reel model for seven years - then you're on your own....). Since all my gear is in hard day after day use I quit buying Stradics, period...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I hate when that happens and the 10# braid snaps with a pop and my lure flies off into the wild mangrove yonder never to be seen again.

Shimano used to have a service to clean & repair reels for like $25.00 or so... but they usually are pretty ok for parts until they decide they are obsolete and no longer carry them.. might have for find a used parts reel.


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

krash said:


> I hate when that happens and the 10# braid snaps with a pop and my lure flies off into the wild mangrove yonder never to be seen again.
> 
> Shimano used to have a service to clean & repair reels for like $25.00 or so... but they usually are pretty ok for parts until they decide they are obsolete and no longer carry them.. might have for find a used parts reel.


I will check into Shimano’s service center. The reel isn’t worth much $ wise, but there is some sentimental attachment to the reel. I’d like to make it serviceable so I can pass it on to a grandchild someday.


----------



## fatman (Nov 23, 2012)

Creekchub said:


> I’d like to make it serviceable so I can pass it on to a grandchild someday.


you might think about removing the bail wire and manually placing the line in the roller after the cast. I saw Charlie Campbell do a presentation years ago about fishing with spinning tackle, he said he removed that bail wire on ALL his spinning tackle, just to not have to mess with them.

I seem to recall that some of the heavier Van Staal's come that way as well, but I could be mistaken....


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Stradic bails have several parts that allow it to hold open on the cast (but you can get around an easy to close bail by slightly softening your casting stroke...). The reason that I mentioned getting away from a sharp snap cast is that older Stradics (and yours certainly qualifies...) will most likely not have the parts available that you need... another of those "ask me how I know" propositions at this end. I have a box full of older Stradics that have been out of service for years since I can't get the needed parts... My earliest are 4000 and 2500 FE models (they're listed in Shimano's schematics as 1997 models... - Shimano only imports parts for a reel model for seven years - then you're on your own....). Since all my gear is in hard day after day use I quit buying Stradics, period...


x2 - I have an old 2500 & 4000 & both will do that with a snappy cast. If you lighten up it may help before you go to something mechanical


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Try spray electric contact cleaner. Flood both sides of the bail mounting areas down to wash out the gunk that's accumulated, and lightly lube both areas. That stopped it from happening to me on a couple of them, maybe you'll get lucky as well.


----------

